# Rockford amp repair



## Jg144 (Mar 14, 2017)

Can anyone suggest someone/somewhere that repairs amps? I have 3 old amps I'm looking to have repaired . They have been on the shelf for years . 

RF 200 DSM - no sound 
RF 100 DSM - no sound 
RF 500 x - amp worked - RCA noise 

Any help is appreciated. Debating on whether these are worth repair or sink th $$ into new amps. Ty 

John


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

In for this.. I have several that need caps replaced as well as a couple dead units.


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

Pics of the boards?

You could take your chances and replace all the electrolytic capacitors. Take note of capacitor values and order suitable replacements. I am not familiar with these amp boards, some are more forgiving than others for repair. Some amps have very small solder pads that can be easily lifted, some boards are 2 sided, some traces are very easy to destroy in various ways. 

The big problem I see is that they are not in working condition, so repair can sometimes be a rabbit hole. At that point you have to decide if the price is worth it for you.

I would see what is the common failure, talk to some OS Rockford guys and see if it is worth the repair.


----------



## Monk47 (Nov 25, 2017)

If you want the get the amps fixed talk to Evan at Desert Audio Specialists ph# 602-290-0664. He has a couple ex Rockford engineers repairing amps for him.


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

Jg144 said:


> Can anyone suggest someone/somewhere that repairs amps? I have 3 old amps I'm looking to have repaired . They have been on the shelf for years .
> 
> RF 200 DSM - no sound
> RF 100 DSM - no sound
> ...


Power is cheap. I'd say go with new modern amps. 

Now if you wanted to do old school build theme that's different. Nostalgia is cool but I don't think going through the repair process for these amps would be worth it unless you were comfortable doing the repair yourself.


----------



## Who_Dey_Beanie (Aug 21, 2017)

I just used G.S. Amp Repair LLC to go trough my old school rockford power 50.2. I have a few more to repair that I won't hesitate to send to him. The turn around was very quick and pricing was very reasonable. A quick facebook search would point you in the right direction.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Contact bnae on here and see if he wants to mess with it


----------

